# اتسلى وقوى نظرك ^_^



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أغسطس 2011)

*طبعا الموضوع باين من عنوانه :smile02
هو عباره عن صورة وموجود تحتها مجموعة اشكال 
والمطلوب تبحث عن الاشكال دى فى الصورة وتعلم عليها 
* فكرة وصور**العضو النشيط **ABOTARBO

**






الحل 






موسى النبى وابنة فرعون





الحل 






الابن الضال





الحل




ال pizza موجودة في فتحة الخيمة

**بابا يسوع وهو راكب السفينة فى البحر*




​

*الحل 
*​ 




​ 

*السامرى الصالح*​ 




​ 

*الحل*





*مريم ومرثا اخوات لعازر*






*الحل*





*جدعون*





*الحل*




​
**كل فتره هنضيف صورة للمسابقه وهنستنا حلها منكم *




​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أغسطس 2011)

*راعوث وبوعز *​ 




​


----------



## م المجدلية (23 أغسطس 2011)

شكررااااااااا على الصور والموضوع

الرب يباركك​


----------



## مريم12 (23 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (24 أغسطس 2011)

*أفكار جميله تنمى مدارك الطفل
شكرا جدا
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## مريم12 (25 أغسطس 2011)

_*
*_
_*



*_


_*و ده الحل *_

_*



*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2011)

دى لعبة المتاهة واجابتها كمان ...






وآدى الاجابة من تصميم تاسونى مريم





​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 سبتمبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot] مسابقة قوة الملاحظة​[FONT=&quot] ....[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] + [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المطلوب نطلع من الصورة الآتى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عش عصفورة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بطيخ[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عيون[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]شراب





[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 سبتمبر 2011)

انا لقيت عش العصفوروالبطيخ والعنين
بس الشراب مش لقيتو
شكل عدى من هناك حرامي غسيل وخدو​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه لا دورى تانى يا تاسونى دة واضح قوى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 سبتمبر 2011)

طب والحاجات اللي انا لقيتها صح يعني؟؟؟
هو الشراب اللي ع السلم يعني وبالازرق؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طب والحاجات اللي انا لقيتها صح يعني؟؟؟
> هو الشراب اللي ع السلم يعني وبالازرق؟؟


اولا فين الصورة طيب ؟

ثانيا انا مش بغشش لو سمحت ههههههههههههههههه 
الغش مكرهة للرب


----------



## Alexander.t (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*بصراحه انا احتج احتجاج رسمى
واطالب بتغير عنوان الموضوع لـــ أغضب وكسر شاشتك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بصراحه انا احتج احتجاج رسمى
> واطالب بتغير عنوان الموضوع لـــ أغضب وكسر شاشتك*


ههههههههههههه مش انا صاحب العنوان ماليش دعوة دة تاليف واخراج تاسونى كوكى :kap:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> اولا فين الصورة طيب ؟
> 
> ثانيا انا مش بغشش لو سمحت ههههههههههههههههه
> الغش مكرهة للرب



ههههههههههه
الصوره في الصور المرفقه تحت او حاجه زي كده  في ردي الاولاني
انا اصلا معرفش اه اللي جابها هناك هههههه
افتحها وشوفها انا معلمه الحاجات اللي انا لقيتها


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> الصوره في الصور المرفقه تحت او حاجه زي كده  في ردي الاولاني
> انا اصلا معرفش اه اللي جابها هناك هههههه
> افتحها وشوفها انا معلمه الحاجات اللي انا لقيتها


اه صحيح طيب هشوفها بس المرة الجاية خليها فى مشاركة بدالوجع القلب دة انا تعليمى على قدى ههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2011)

انت متاكدة ان دى بطيخة ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2011)

دى الاجابة لما تحبوا اضيف تصميم تانى قولولى اوكى ..........
وركزى المرة الجاية يا تاسونى هقول لولو زى ما بيقولك فى المنتدى اوكى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> انت متاكدة ان دى بطيخة ههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههه منا كمان شكيت فيها
بس قولت يمكن قدمت وبقى لونها اسود هههه او مش استوت حاجه زي كده

مع انو تاسوني احلى بس عادي 

ومستنيين التصميم  ...
ربنا يبارك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بصراحه انا احتج احتجاج رسمى
> واطالب بتغير عنوان الموضوع لـــ أغضب وكسر شاشتك*



*ولما يكسروا الشاشه يدخلوا ازاى يحلوا المسابقات الحلوه دى :a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا جاييية الععععععععععععععععب عشان بلعب حاجة شبهها علي الفيس*
*يلا بقا نزل الصورة تانية*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه منا كمان شكيت فيها
> بس قولت يمكن قدمت وبقى لونها اسود هههه او مش استوت حاجه زي كده
> 
> مع انو تاسوني احلى بس عادي
> ...


هههههههه لا تقلقى انا كدة كدة هقول تاسونى لولو زى كل التاسونات اللى هنا 
مش بحب اقول الاسم لوحده كده ....اوكى

استعدى طيب للتصميم التانى بس بلاش تخمينات هههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا جاييية الععععععععععععععععب عشان بلعب حاجة شبهها علي الفيس*​
> *يلا بقا نزل الصورة تانية*​


اوكى تنورى يا تاسونى روكــــــا
وآدى التصميم ليكم كلكم 








المطلــــــــــــــــــــــوب


*
 *

* مفك 
*
*مقص اظافر*
*سفينه اشرعه*
*موز*
*مشط شعر*
*لصق جروح*
*ظرف رسائل*
*ضفدع*
*شمسية*
*نضارة شمس*
*قفل*
*حذاء رياضى*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> اوكى تنورى يا تاسونى روكــــــا
> وآدى التصميم ليكم كلكم
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههه كل ده ندور عليه
يعني ايه مفك  براغي


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههه ما انا قمت بالتعديل لانى بردو مش عارف المعنى 
دة انا فكرتها كمان مفك برغاوى هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بس برضو مش عارفه يعني ايه مفك
اقولك حاجه وريهوني في الصوره وانا هعرفو وهدور عليه
انا مش لاقيه حاجه غير الضفدع طلع ف وشي من اولها ههههه
سد نفسي ع اللعبه هههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا لقيت كله ماعدا القفل وفي حاجات معلمة عليها لو مش نفعت دي تبقا ديleasantr*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بتتكلمي بجد يا روكا
لقيتيهم


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ايه يا تاسونى لولو هو حضرتك مش مصرية ولا ايه ؟
طيب انا دورت على صورة مفك هو دة : وباين المفك البراغى دة من ضمن انواعه الكتيرة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ايه يا تاسونى لولو هو حضرتك مش مصرية ولا ايه ؟
> طيب انا دورت على صورة مفك هو دة : وباين المفك البراغى دة من ضمن انواعه الكتيرة



ههههههه هو دددددددده
لا مش مصريه
خلاص روكا لقيت كل حاجه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بتتكلمي بجد يا روكا
> لقيتيهم


*اه لقيتهم:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ايه يا تاسونى لولو هو حضرتك مش مصرية ولا ايه ؟
> طيب انا دورت على صورة مفك هو دة : وباين المفك البراغى دة من ضمن انواعه الكتيرة


*ايمن هو ده:dance:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه هو دددددددده
> لا مش مصريه
> خلاص روكا لقيت كل حاجه


*نووووووووووووووو ماعدا القفل ابن اللزينة مش لاقياه:a82:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه طيب انا النت عندى ضعيف خالص ... مش عارف المشاركة دى هتوصل ولا لا اوكى

+ دورى تانى يا تاسونى روكا على المفك

+ وتاسونى لولو اتشجعى وركزى وبنعمة المسيح بكرة اكمل معاكم

+صلولى كتير 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه طيب انا النت عندى ضعيف خالص ... مش عارف المشاركة دى هتوصل ولا لا اوكى
> 
> + دورى تانى يا تاسونى روكا على المفك
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*المفك لقيته علي الستارة يا ابو تربو*
*القفل اللي مش لاقياه*
*انا شاكة اللي علي الباسكت*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*البراغى دى يعنى المسمار بالمصرى *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *البراغى دى يعنى المسمار بالمصرى *​


*مفك براغي يعني مفك صليبة تقريبا او التاني:smil12:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مفك براغي يعني مفك صليبة تقريبا او التاني:smil12:*​



*ايا كان بقا نوع البراغى المهم انها مسامير فى الاخر هههههههههههه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *المفك لقيته علي الستارة يا ابو تربو*
> *القفل اللي مش لاقياه*
> *انا شاكة اللي علي الباسكت*​


ههههههههه طيب خلاص مش اخدت بالى 
لا مش مكانه اللى على الباسكت


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 سبتمبر 2011)

استاذنك يا تاسونى ترقمى الحاجات اللى طلعتيها من الصورة وتكتبى اسمهم ايه لان  انا مش عارف افرق هههههههههههههههههههه مع انى معايا نموذج الاجابة بس كتوضيح للاعضاء اوكى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *ايا كان بقا نوع البراغى المهم انها مسامير فى الاخر هههههههههههه*​


*هههههههههههههه*
*يا بت مفك براغي مش براغي لوحده:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههه طيب خلاص مش اخدت بالى
> لا مش مكانه اللى على الباسكت


*ههههههههههه*
*ولا يهمك يا استاذي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*لقيت القفلللللل*:gy0000:
*والظرف مش متأكدة منه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 سبتمبر 2011)

ايه الشطارة دى جدعة يا تاسونى 
برااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافو

بس دورى على الظرف تاااااااااااااانى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ايه الشطارة دى جدعة يا تاسونى
> برااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافو
> 
> بس دورى على الظرف تاااااااااااااانى


*طب سهلها شوية:smil6:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب سهلها شوية:smil6:*​


ولو انى مش من طبعى اسهل الحاجة كدة هههههههه بامانة دة انا غلس قوووووووووووووووى لكن معلش 
بصى دورى فى الارضية كدة بس البسى نضارة:smile02


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ولو انى مش من طبعى اسهل الحاجة كدة هههههههه بامانة دة انا غلس قوووووووووووووووى لكن معلش
> بصى دورى فى الارضية كدة بس البسى نضارة:smile02


*مشششششششششش شايفة حاجة:close_tem*
*يكونشي تحت الدولاب ده:nunu0000:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 سبتمبر 2011)

ما اقول الاجابة احسن ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*عند رجل الدولاب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههه صح


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههههههههه صح


*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه حليتها:gy0000:*
*والبت لو لالالالالالالالالا ترلململم:smile02*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*فين باقى التساااااااااااالى :smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *فين باقى التساااااااااااالى :smile02*​


*تاهت منك ولا ايه:giveup:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تاهت منك ولا ايه:giveup:*​


*
غالبا كده 
هروح ادور عليها واجى ههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *
> غالبا كده
> هروح ادور عليها واجى ههههههه*​


*ههههههه*
*اروح ادووووووووور اروووح ادوووووور:smile01*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2011)

خليها بكرة لانى مرهق بجد قووووووووووووووى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> خليها بكرة لانى مرهق بجد قووووووووووووووى


*واحنا منتظرين يا استاذي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2011)

دى سهلة خالص .... عايزين 10 اختلافات


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 سبتمبر 2011)

طبببببب ازااااي
انت نزلت الحل
هما اختلافات تانيين


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههه انا مش مركز بامانة بس انا مش نزلت الاجابة 
انا حاطط دلوقتى صورتين وانتم تتطلعوا 10 اختلافات 

يالا جاوبى ودى سهلة بقى يا تاسونى عن اللى فاتوا

+ نـــــــــــداء لتاسونى روكـــــــــــــــــــــا
بالراحة شوية فى الحل والاجابة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*عرفت 7 بسسسسسسسسسسسس*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههه انا مش مركز بامانة بس انا مش نزلت الاجابة
> انا حاطط دلوقتى صورتين وانتم تتطلعوا 10 اختلافات
> 
> يالا جاوبى ودى سهلة بقى يا تاسونى عن اللى فاتوا
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا لقيت 7 بسسسسسسسسس:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*عرفففففففففففففت 8*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2011)

هانت فاضل 2 يالا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*علي فكرة هما 8 بسسسسسسسس:nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*اهم ال 8 اختلافات:smile02*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 سبتمبر 2011)

لا بقى الصوره اتغيرررررررررررررت
الاختلافات كانت متعلمه بالاسود
وانا شوفتها
نزلي الصوره كلها بالاختلافات يا روكا
عشان افتكر الحاجات اللي فاضله واللي كانت متعلمه هههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا بقى الصوره اتغيرررررررررررررت
> الاختلافات كانت متعلمه بالاسود
> وانا شوفتها
> نزلي الصوره كلها بالاختلافات يا روكا
> عشان افتكر الحاجات اللي فاضله واللي كانت متعلمه هههههههههه


*مانا نزلتها يا بت اهي وشوفيها عاملة دواير سودا معرفش هتشوفيها ولا نو:smile02*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 سبتمبر 2011)

معلش العتب ع النظر
هما 8


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> معلش العتب ع النظر
> هما 8


*ايوة 8 مش 10 انا متأكدة:smile02*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههه
منا مش متاكده

طب شوفي اللتنين دول


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه
> منا مش متاكده
> 
> طب شوفي اللتنين دول


*مانا دول عاملهم*:smile02​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مانا دول عاملهم*:smile02​



فينهم يا روكا
جننتوني انتي وابو تربو:act31:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> فينهم يا روكا
> جننتوني انتي وابو تربو:act31:


*ههههههههههههه*
*بصي يا بت انا هكتبهم استني بقا:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*1- الساعة
2-الكلام اللي علي اللوحة البني
3-البكرة الرولوه
4-الخط المايل علي الزجاج
5-الصورة الصغيرة
6-الكانز
7-البتاعة اللي علي الارض
8- القلب اللي علي تي شيرت
9- عمود الاباجورا باين​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 سبتمبر 2011)

بصي دول 9


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 سبتمبر 2011)

لا انا عايزه اسم البتاعه اللي ع الارض هههههههههههه
كده 7 بس ههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا انا عايزه اسم البتاعه اللي ع الارض هههههههههههه
> كده 7 بس ههههه


*معرفش ياختي:act31:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *1- الساعة
> 2-الكلام اللي علي اللوحة البني
> 3-البكرة الرولوه
> 4-الخط المايل علي الزجاج
> ...



*ركزى كمان فى التوكه بتاعت البنت الى ماسكه الكتاب كبيرة فى صورة
 والصوره التانيه حته منها مش موجود:smile02*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 سبتمبر 2011)

احنا متفقناش ان يكون فى محاولات للغش هههههههههههههههه
صح ولا لا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> احنا متفقناش ان يكون فى محاولات للغش هههههههههههههههه
> صح ولا لا


*
ايه ده فين الغش
هو انا ممنوع العب معاهم هههههههههههه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 سبتمبر 2011)

العبى مش تغششى اوكى ههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*طيب ماهما عرفوا ال 9 اختلافات وانا قولت ال 10 الى باقيه
فيش غش اهو ههههههههههه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 سبتمبر 2011)

ماشى نعديها المرة دى مستعدين للجديد ولا استنى لبكرة؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ماشى نعديها المرة دى مستعدين للجديد ولا استنى لبكرة؟



مستعدين:t39:
نزل قبل ما تيجي روكا وتحلهم بسرعه:t39:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مستعدين:t39:
> نزل قبل ما تيجي روكا وتحلهم بسرعه:t39:


*انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت:mus13:*
*يلا عشان اعرفها بسرعة:59:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت:mus13:*
> *يلا عشان اعرفها بسرعة:59:*​



ههههههههههههههه
خليها لبكره يا ابو تربو او بعد ما تسجل خروج
دي خطر عليا
عايزه احل انا:t39:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *ركزى كمان فى التوكه بتاعت البنت الى ماسكه الكتاب كبيرة فى صورة
> والصوره التانيه حته منها مش موجود:smile02*​


*نو مش شااااااااايفة:giveup:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> خليها لبكره يا ابو تربو او بعد ما تسجل خروج
> دي خطر عليا
> عايزه احل انا:t39:


*ههههههههههه*
*لا انا قاعدة بقققققققققققا:mus13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*فين الللللللللللللللللعية*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

اوعىىىىىىىىىىى يا ابو تبرو
مش دلوقتي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اوعىىىىىىىىىىى يا ابو تبرو
> مش دلوقتي


*بامانة لو مش نزلت اللعبة اديكو تقييم سلبي:ranting:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بامانة لو مش نزلت اللعبة اديكو تقييم سلبي:ranting:*​



هههههههههههه
حط اللعبه يا ابو تربو
انا عماله اقولو حط هو يقولي لا لما تخرج روكا:t33:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> حط اللعبه يا ابو تربو
> انا عماله اقولو حط هو يقولي لا لما تخرج روكا:t33:


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*بامانة افكر اجرب تقييم سلبي عليكم:dance:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *بامانة افكر اجرب تقييم سلبي عليكم:dance:*​



طلعيني براءه انا يا روكا:smil12:
جربي فيه 
عشان اهو مش راضي ينزل اللعبه
مس انا مس انا يا مفتليه:beee:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طلعيني براءه انا يا روكا:smil12:
> جربي فيه
> عشان اهو مش راضي ينزل اللعبه
> مس انا مس انا يا مفتليه:beee:


*اومال مين اللي بيقول نزل اللعبة قبل ما روكا تيجي تحلها:beee:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اومال مين اللي بيقول نزل اللعبة قبل ما روكا تيجي تحلها:beee:*​



ههههههههههه انا:smil12:
بس توبت مش بقيت بقول


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه انا:smil12:
> بس توبت مش بقيت بقول


*يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااام*
*ماشي ماشي يا بت يا لولو*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااام*
> *ماشي ماشي يا بت يا لولو*​



هييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
براااءه:dance:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
> براااءه:dance:


*ماشي ياختي برضه تقييم سلبي:t33:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ماشي ياختي برضه تقييم سلبي:t33:*​



هههههههههههه
ياالهوي عليكي
انتي قلبك قاسي اوي اوي
وبتحبي تدي تقييم سلبي اوي اوي:a82:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ياالهوي عليكي
> انتي قلبك قاسي اوي اوي
> وبتحبي تدي تقييم سلبي اوي اوي:a82:


*ههههههههههههه*
*فكرتيني باغنية انت قلبك قاسي اوي اوي انت مش بتحس كده وكده ههههههه اغنية عبيطة*
*وشكل روك هيدينا تقييم سلبي احنا الاتنين ويمكن طرد:a82:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *فكرتيني باغنية انت قلبك قاسي اوي اوي انت مش بتحس كده وكده ههههههه اغنية عبيطة*
> *وشكل روك هيدينا تقييم سلبي احنا الاتنين ويمكن طرد:a82:*​



هههههههههه
مش بعيد عشان الاغنيه العبيطه دي هههه
بس انتي اصفريكا يمكن تحذير  او تقييم بس
انا اللي مع السلامه ع طول
تفتكري احنا بوظنا الموضوع ولا لسه يا روكا:t33:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> مش بعيد عشان الاغنيه العبيطه دي هههه
> بس انتي اصفريكا يمكن تحذير  او تقييم بس
> انا اللي مع السلامه ع طول
> تفتكري احنا بوظنا الموضوع ولا لسه يا روكا:t33:


*هههههههههههه*
*ماهو ممكن ينزلني عضو عادي واطير برضه*
*ممممممممممم تفتكري باظ:t33:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *ماهو ممكن ينزلني عضو عادي واطير برضه*
> *ممممممممممم تفتكري باظ:t33:*​



ههههههههههههههه
ممكن
اللون برضو ليه دور يا ختي
انا هبقى اتوسط بيكي عندو:smil12:
مش عارفه..نستنى  صاحب الموضوع يقولنا
عشان حاسه انو باظ بصراحه:t33:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ممكن
> اللون برضو ليه دور يا ختي
> انا هبقى اتوسط بيكي عندو:smil12:
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه*
*بس بقا عشان هيجي دلوقتي ويحطلنا لعبة:a82:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *بس بقا عشان هيجي دلوقتي ويحطلنا لعبة:a82:*​


حاضر اهو:1286B2~161:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حاضر اهو:1286B2~161:


:t16::t16::t16::t16::t16:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههه انتم ناس طيببين خالص كل دة كلام ومناقشات 
اسيب الموضوع شوية اجى الاقيكم اكلتوا الموضوع هههههههههههههه
مش مهم المهم تكونوا مبسوطين دايما

آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2011)

دى المسابقة الجديدة ( ملحوظة كل المسابقات منقولة للامانة )







المطلوب

غزاله

فيل

ثعبان

حذاء

اسد

جوهرة

كلمه اسد بالانجلش


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههه انتم ناس طيببين خالص كل دة كلام ومناقشات
> اسيب الموضوع شوية اجى الاقيكم اكلتوا الموضوع هههههههههههههه
> مش مهم المهم تكونوا مبسوطين دايما
> 
> آمين


*يالهوووووووووتي صاحب موضوع جه:new2:*
*اه شوفت كل ده عشان مش نزلت اللعبة بالك انت لو نزلتها كنا هنبوظو برضه:dance:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههههه اوكى 
يالا جاوبوا المسابقة الجديدة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> دى المسابقة الجديدة ( ملحوظة كل المسابقات منقولة للامانة )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*لقيت 3حاجات بس:a82:*
*الصورة غامقة:a82:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههههه اوكى
> يالا جاوبوا المسابقة الجديدة


*لالالالالالالالالالالا عايزين لعبة جديدة:a82:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

لقييت خمسه
فاضلي الفيل وكلمه اسد بالانجلش واتعمي ان شاء الله

وانتي يا روكا فاضل ايه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

لقيت الكلمه 
فاضل الفيل
مع انو فيييييييييييييل بس  مش ظاهرلي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لقييت خمسه
> فاضلي الفيل وكلمه اسد بالانجلش واتعمي ان شاء الله
> 
> وانتي يا روكا فاضل ايه


*لقيت غزالة وثعبان وحذاء بس:a82:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

عين وصابتك يا روكا هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عين وصابتك يا روكا هههههههههههههههه


*لقيتهم ماعدا الكلمة والفيل بس ها:beee:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*البتاع اللي علي كوبوت ماينفعش فيل *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لقيتهم ماعدا الكلمة والفيل بس ها:beee:*​



ههههههههههه
انا لاقيه خرطومو بس


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> انا لاقيه خرطومو بس


*يا بت المثل بيقول ايييييييييييييييييييه*
*الفيل في منديل*
*هاتي منديل هتلاقي الفيل وبكده لقينا الفيل*
*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*مش لاقية كللللللللللمة والفييييييييييييل:ranting:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الكلمه موجوده ع العجله يا روكا
بس الغزاله اللي لاقيتها غير اللي انتي لاقتيها هههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

بصي كده


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*






انا لقيتهم سورى علمت على القطة غلط بفتكرك عايزهم
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههه
دي طعت زرافه مش غزاله ههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الكلمه موجوده ع العجله يا روكا
> بس الغزاله اللي لاقيتها غير اللي انتي لاقتيها هههههههه


*ياختي اهو كله غزاااااااااااال
لقيتي الفيل:yaka:*؟​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شوفتي الفيل مستخبي فين يا روكا
شووووفتي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*لقيييييييييييييييت الفييييييييييييييييييييييل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> شوفتي الفيل مستخبي فين يا روكا
> شووووفتي


*اه لقيته قبل ما ابص علي هابي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*خلصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصت اللي بعدها:spor24:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*حد يجيييييييييييييب ابو تررررررررررربو يلا عايزة الللللللللللللللعب*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

مبرووووك يا ستي

بس يا ابو تربو كنت تقولنا
فليل يعني ابن الفيل مش فيييييل فيييييل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حد يجيييييييييييييب ابو تررررررررررربو يلا عايزة الللللللللللللللعب*​



ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مبرووووك يا ستي
> 
> بس يا ابو تربو كنت تقولنا
> فليل يعني ابن الفيل مش فيييييل فيييييل


*اه ده فيلو ابن الفيل:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه


*ايه هنرجع تاني نبوظ الموضوع:t33:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مبرووووك يا ستي
> 
> بس يا ابو تربو كنت تقولنا
> فليل يعني ابن الفيل مش فيييييل فيييييل


هههههههههههه استنى بس لما اراجع الاجابة بتاعة تاسونى روكا 
انا هتلكك علشان مش نخليها تفوز ههههههههههه بس دة كلام سر بينى وبينك يا تاسونى .. بس بردو مننساش تاسونى روكا طيبة وخدومة بردو :dance:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*لعبة جميلة جدااااااااااا وانا بحب انواع لعب قوة الملاحظة دى قوى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههههههه استنى بس لما اراجع الاجابة بتاعة تاسونى روكا
> انا هتلكك علشان مش نخليها تفوز ههههههههههه بس دة كلام سر بينى وبينك يا تاسونى .. بس بردو مننساش تاسونى روكا طيبة وخدومة بردو :dance:


ههههههه
ماشي سرك في منتدى محدش هيعرفو
هي خدومه وطيبه وكل حااااااااجه
بس بتحل غلط ههههه
ربنا يبارك ويباركها


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههههههه استنى بس لما اراجع الاجابة بتاعة تاسونى روكا
> انا هتلكك علشان مش نخليها تفوز ههههههههههه بس دة كلام سر بينى وبينك يا تاسونى .. بس بردو مننساش تاسونى روكا طيبة وخدومة بردو :dance:


*يا دي الناس اللي عايزة تطلع الشر اللي موجود:nunu0000:*
*راجع بسرررررررررررعة والا التقييم السلبي موجود:nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه
> ماشي سرك في منتدى محدش هيعرفو
> هي خدومه وطيبه وكل حااااااااجه
> بس بتحل غلط ههههه
> ربنا يبارك ويباركها


*ههههههههههه*
*كل شئ انكشف وبااااااااااااااان لبته:nunu0000:*
*مش هتدخلي هنا تاني بس ها وانا اللي هحل:gy0000:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *كل شئ انكشف وبااااااااااااااان لبته:nunu0000:*
> *مش هتدخلي هنا تاني بس ها وانا اللي هحل:gy0000:*​



ههههههههه
مفتريه من يومك ومع الكل:smile02


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> مفتريه من يومك ومع الكل:smile02


*ههههههههههههه*
*طب بذمتك مش كلام وبس:08:*
*وبعدين انا طيوبة خالص مس بعمل حاكة:08:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *طب بذمتك مش كلام وبس:08:*
> *وبعدين انا طيوبة خالص مس بعمل حاكة:08:*​



انتي مش طيوبه بس
الطيبه تيجي ايه جنبك:act31:
الطيبه هي انك تدينا تقييمات سلبيه:vava:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انتي مش طيوبه بس
> الطيبه تيجي ايه جنبك:act31:
> الطيبه هي انك تدينا تقييمات سلبيه:vava:


*ههههههههههه*
*يا بنتي شوفتيني عملتها *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *يا بنتي شوفتيني عملتها *​


هههههههههه
منا بقالي يومين بهديكي:smile02
وابو تربو اهو متهدد بتقييم سلبي هههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> منا بقالي يومين بهديكي:smile02
> وابو تربو اهو متهدد بتقييم سلبي هههههه


*هههههههههههه*
*لا طبعا ده استاذي*
*وبعدين بطلي رغي عشان جه في متواجدون:smile02*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههه ماهو التقيم السلبى اللى بتتكلموا عليه ؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههه ماهو التقيم السلبى اللى بتتكلموا عليه ؟


*التقييم السلبي اللي هو بدل ما تقول عاجبني الموضوع تختار الاختيار تاني وتقول مش عاجبني :smile02*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2011)

تقريبا صح اصل بصراحة مش ليه نفس اكمل هههههه
صلولبى واكيد هضيف المسابقة التانية دلوقتى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> تقريبا صح اصل بصراحة مش ليه نفس اكمل هههههه
> صلولبى واكيد هضيف المسابقة التانية دلوقتى


*ههههههههههههه*
*صلوات العدرا*
*بس يلا بقا عايزة احلها قبل مانام:nunu0000:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2011)

المطلوووووب

.

مفك
2 كره
طائر
ظرف بريدي 
ساعه يد م


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*لقيت طائر وكورة وساعة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*تنفع بلوووووووووونة كورة *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*خلصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصتها*:gy0000:
*اللي بعدها بسرعة:smile02*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لقيت طائر وكورة وساعة*​



انا كمان لقيت دووول  بسس:smile02


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 سبتمبر 2011)

يا مفترررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريه
انا مش لاعبه تاااني
قومي نامي يابتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا كمان لقيت دووول  بسس:smile02


*ههههههههههههه*
*بنحل مع بعضينا:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يا مفترررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريه
> انا مش لاعبه تاااني
> قومي نامي يابتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*طب مايمكن تكون حاجة غلط:smile02*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *طب مايمكن تكون حاجة غلط:smile02*​



ربنا يسمع منك يا ختي :smile02
فينك يا ابو تربو
طلعهم كلهم غلط


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ربنا يسمع منك يا ختي :smile02
> فينك يا ابو تربو
> طلعهم كلهم غلط


*ههههههههههه*
*مشي خلاص *
*يعني ياربي خير تعمل شر تلقي:t26:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *مشي خلاص *
> *يعني ياربي خير تعمل شر تلقي:t26:*​



ههههههههه
خلاص مش تعملي الخير تاني:smile02
وسيبيني احل انا
والنبي والنبي:94:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> خلاص مش تعملي الخير تاني:smile02
> وسيبيني احل انا
> والنبي والنبي:94:


*هههههههههههه*
*شكلي كده مش هعمله تاني:gy0000:*
*خلفتيني بالغالي:close_tem*
*طب ما تحلي انا مسكاكي:08:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *شكلي كده مش هعمله تاني:gy0000:*
> *خلفتيني بالغالي:close_tem*
> *طب ما تحلي انا مسكاكي:08:*​



هههههههههه
لو كنت اعرف حلفتك من زمان بالغالي:smile02
وهو انا لحقت يا بنتي
دنه لسه بقول يا هادي الاقي الحل نزل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> لو كنت اعرف حلفتك من زمان بالغالي:smile02
> وهو انا لحقت يا بنتي
> دنه لسه بقول يا هادي الاقي الحل نزل


*هههههههههه*
*كأني مش نزلته وحليها يالهووووووووويز*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *كأني مش نزلته وحليها يالهووووووووويز*​



هههههههههههه
لا ايدي بتاكلني وبروح ابصص:smile02
وانا محبش اغش نفسي :08:


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2011)

+ لالالالا يا تاسونى انتى شاطرة خاااااااااااااااااااااالص
+ ايه يا تاسونى لولو ركزى بقى شوية هههههههههههههههههه كدة شكلنا بقى وحش علشان انا عينيا بردو وجعتنى من الاجابات مش عارف تاسونى بتجاوب بسرغة ازاى ؟

+ مش بحسد انا ولا بحقد هههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2011)

+ بصى يا تاسونى لولو فى الخباثة كدة هههههههه هضيف المسابقة التانية اهى 
جاوبيها بسرعة قبل ما تيجى واهى فرصة وقت اكبر ...اوكى 
+ وشكلنا هنضرب فى الاخر ههههههههههه






المطلوب هو :

1 - صندوق خشبي
2 - سلحفاة
3 - مقص
4_ فلفل
5_ بغبغاء​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + لالالالا يا تاسونى انتى شاطرة خاااااااااااااااااااااالص
> + ايه يا تاسونى لولو ركزى بقى شوية هههههههههههههههههه كدة شكلنا بقى وحش علشان انا عينيا بردو وجعتنى من الاجابات مش عارف تاسونى بتجاوب بسرغة ازاى ؟
> 
> + مش بحسد انا ولا بحقد هههههههههههه



معررفش بقى:2:
قولتلك مش تحط الصوره وهي هنا
انت تحطها النهارده ع ماجي احلها لبكره تكون هي جات هههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> لا ايدي بتاكلني وبروح ابصص:smile02
> وانا محبش اغش نفسي :08:


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*طب خلاص انا هحلها ومش هرفعها ماشي:love34:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + لالالالا يا تاسونى انتى شاطرة خاااااااااااااااااااااالص
> + ايه يا تاسونى لولو ركزى بقى شوية هههههههههههههههههه كدة شكلنا بقى وحش علشان انا عينيا بردو وجعتنى من الاجابات مش عارف تاسونى بتجاوب بسرغة ازاى ؟
> 
> + مش بحسد انا ولا بحقد هههههههههههه


*اصلي في لعبة شبهها في الفيس *
*بس بتايم بقا ولذيذة وكلمات انجلش اصعب من كده*
*فتعودت بقا:spor24:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + بصى يا تاسونى لولو فى الخباثة كدة هههههههه هضيف المسابقة التانية اهى
> جاوبيها بسرعة قبل ما تيجى واهى فرصة وقت اكبر ...اوكى
> + وشكلنا هنضرب فى الاخر ههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*اييييييييييييييييييييييه ده بتحطو من وراااااااااااااااااااايا*
*هو يعني عشان بشتغل الصبح تعملو كده:bomb:*
*طب برررررررررررضه هحلها قبلها بس ها:bomb:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> معررفش بقى:2:
> قولتلك مش تحط الصوره وهي هنا
> انت تحطها النهارده ع ماجي احلها لبكره تكون هي جات هههههه


*انا هحلها وانتي لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ترلململململململم*:spor24:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*لقيت حاجتين بس*
*يلا يا لولو مش هكملها عشان انتي تحليها*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اصلي في لعبة شبهها في الفيس *
> *بس بتايم بقا ولذيذة وكلمات انجلش اصعب من كده*
> *فتعودت بقا:spor24:*​



طيب ما تشاركينا بالمسابقات اللى تعرفيها دى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> طيب ما تشاركينا بالمسابقات اللى تعرفيها دى


*نو ده علي الفيس يا استاذي*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*اهو يا لولو مش انا اللي حليتها *​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اهو يا لولو مش انا اللي حليتها *​


*ههههههههه *
*طيب صح :smil12:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


>


جدعة برافو يا تاسونى بنت الملك

شكلك هتنافسى تاسونى روكا وتاسونى لولو ههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اهو يا لولو مش انا اللي حليتها *​



هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
30:30:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> جدعة برافو يا تاسونى بنت الملك
> 
> شكلك هتنافسى تاسونى روكا وتاسونى لولو ههههههههههههههه



ههههههههه
هتنافس روكا بس
انا هاتلي حد من العيال بتوع ابتدائي اتنافس معاهم:2:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> جدعة برافو يا تاسونى بنت الملك
> 
> شكلك هتنافسى تاسونى روكا وتاسونى لولو ههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههه*
*اى خدمة *
*مستنية الجديدة بقى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> *ههههههههه *
> *طيب صح :smil12:*​


*ههههههههههه*
*اه صووووووح يا قمرتي:flowers:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> جدعة برافو يا تاسونى بنت الملك
> 
> شكلك هتنافسى تاسونى روكا وتاسونى لولو ههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههه*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا انا صدقني سيبتها لولو تحلها انا ملياش دعوة بقا:t17:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> هتنافس روكا بس
> انا هاتلي حد من العيال بتوع ابتدائي اتنافس معاهم:2:


لالالا العفو يا تاسونى ما انا معاكى بردو مبعرفش احلها بسرعة
هى عايزة تركيز اكتر وتدريب 
شوية بشوية ربنا هيتراءف علينا وهيعلمنا اصبرى بس


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
> 30:30:


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*احلي تعليق يا حبي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *اى خدمة *
> *مستنية الجديدة بقى*​


حاضر هضيفها ...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> هتنافس روكا بس
> انا هاتلي حد من العيال بتوع ابتدائي اتنافس معاهم:2:


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا تعالي عشان اعرف العب بمزاج:new4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *اى خدمة *
> *مستنية الجديدة بقى*​


*وانا وانا وانا وانا وانا *
*بس بكرة *:blush2:
*عارف يا استاذي لو نزلتها ناو مش هكمل اللي قولتلي عليه:t17:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2011)

سؤال يا استاذ تربو
هي الصوره الرمزيه عندك بتعني ايه؟؟
معلش ع السؤال حابه افهم لو ممكن


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> سؤال يا استاذ تربو
> هي الصوره الرمزيه عندك بتعني ايه؟؟
> معلش ع السؤال حابه افهم لو ممكن


*علي ما اعتقد كده راس القديسة مارينا *
*شعرها زي ماهو وملامحها الي حد ما*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> لالالا العفو يا تاسونى ما انا معاكى بردو مبعرفش احلها بسرعة
> هى عايزة تركيز اكتر وتدريب
> شوية بشوية ربنا هيتراءف علينا وهيعلمنا اصبرى بس


الصبر من عندك ياارب:new5:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *علي ما اعتقد كده راس القديسة مارينا *
> *شعرها زي ماهو وملامحها الي حد ما*​



اهااا
ميرسي كتير ليكي يا قمر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الصبر من عندك ياارب:new5:


*انا شطورة وانتي لالالالالالالالالا ترلململم*
*استاذي قالي برافو وانتي لالالالالالالالالالالالالا ترلململم:mus13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اهااا
> ميرسي كتير ليكي يا قمر


*انا مش متأكدة يا لولو بس تقريبا هي *
*بركة صلواتها تكون معنا امين
الشهدا والقديسيين لو ربنا اراد وروحتي اديرة اخميم في سوهاج هتلاقيهم زي ماهما بنفس الاجساد والاشكال بتاعتهم
بركتهم المقدسة تكون معنا امين*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *اه صووووووح يا قمرتي:flowers:*​


*انا عارفة انك سايباهل لينا بمزاجك ههههههههههه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> سؤال يا استاذ تربو
> هي الصوره الرمزيه عندك بتعني ايه؟؟
> معلش ع السؤال حابه افهم لو ممكن


كنت بدور على صورة من شهداء اخميم فلقيتها فى البحث

+ عايزة حضرتك تعرفى اكتر عن شهداء اخميم 

هتلاقيها هنا فى الموقع فى الموضوع دة :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4612


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا مش متأكدة يا لولو بس تقريبا هي *
> *بركة صلواتها تكون معنا امين
> الشهدا والقديسيين لو ربنا اراد وروحتي اديرة اخميم في سوهاج هتلاقيهم زي ماهما بنفس الاجساد والاشكال بتاعتهم
> بركتهم المقدسة تكون معنا امين*​



امين
يسمع منك ربنا يا روكا 
بس انا شوفت مره برنامج عن اجساد القدسين زي ما هما
بركتهم المقدسه تكون معانا:new5:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> *انا عارفة انك سايباهل لينا بمزاجك ههههههههههه*​


*ههههههههه*
*اه بمزاجي وعرفتي منين:2:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> كنت بدور على صورة من شهداء اخميم فلقيتها فى البحث
> 
> + عايزة حضرتك تعرفى اكتر عن شهداء اخميم
> 
> ...


*يعني مش القديسة مارينا؟؟*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *علي ما اعتقد كده راس القديسة مارينا *
> *شعرها زي ماهو وملامحها الي حد ما*​


بس يا تاسونى الشهيدة مارينا مشهورة بالكف بتاعها مش راسها
مش كدة ولا ايه؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> امين
> يسمع منك ربنا يا روكا
> بس انا شوفت مره برنامج عن اجساد القدسين زي ما هما
> بركتهم المقدسه تكون معانا:new5:


*امين ربي يسوع*
*اه ولو مثلا حد منهم اتعذب في وشه مثلا هتلاقي علامات موجودة *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> بس يا تاسونى الشهيدة مارينا مشهورة بالكف بتاعها مش راسها
> مش كدة ولا ايه؟


*ممممممممم اه صح عندك حق انا مرة شوفتها في قناة اغابي وكان ابونا جايبها*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> كنت بدور على صورة من شهداء اخميم فلقيتها فى البحث
> 
> + عايزة حضرتك تعرفى اكتر عن شهداء اخميم
> 
> ...



شكرا  كتييييير لحضرتك
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يعني مش القديسة مارينا؟؟*​


لا اعتقد لانك لو اخدت بالى ودققتى فى الصورة ورا راس الشهيدة فيه رقات تانى للشهادء يبقى احتمال كبير من شهداء اخميم 
انا شوفتهم قبل كدة وبالذات الشهيدة اللى راسها فيها شعر وكان لابسة تاج
بس مش دى بردو على ما اتذكر
+انا زرت الدير دة من فترة كبيرة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> لا اعتقد لانك لو اخدت بالى ودققتى فى الصورة ورا راس الشهيدة فيه رقات تانى للشهادء يبقى احتمال كبير من شهداء اخميم
> انا شوفتهم قبل كدة وبالذات الشهيدة اللى راسها فيها شعر وكان لابسة تاج
> بس مش دى بردو على ما اتذكر
> +انا زرت الدير دة من فترة كبيرة


*اييييييييوة صح يا استاذي*
*افتكرتها انا برضه زورت الاماكن المقدسة دي*
*وافتكرت كلامك عنها*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> شكرا  كتييييير لحضرتك
> ربنا يباركك ويعوضك تعب محبتك


على ايه بس 
احنا بناخد بركة من حضرتك
اى سؤال اسالى على طول 
كلنا بنتعلم وبنستفاد


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

دى القديسه ادروسيس ودى كل مايقصوا شعرها يطول تانى من شهداء اخميم


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> دى القديسه ادروسيس ودى كل مايقصوا شعرها يطول تانى من شهداء اخميم


أيوة هو دة اسمها وفعلا الاب الراهب او الكاهن مش فاكر بالظبط قالنا فى الرحلة على قصتها وكنت مستغرب خالص المجد ليك يارب وفعلا كان شعرها طووويل انا فاكر 
واللى هيجننى بقى انه كان شعر تحس فعلا ان للانسان حى !

بس كانت لابسة تاج


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*بركتها المقدسة تكون معنا امين*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 سبتمبر 2011)

المسابقة الجديدة 







المطلوب من الصورة:

روج

و

مطرقة​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> أيوة هو دة اسمها وفعلا الاب الراهب او الكاهن مش فاكر بالظبط قالنا فى الرحلة على قصتها وكنت مستغرب خالص المجد ليك يارب وفعلا كان شعرها طووويل انا فاكر
> واللى هيجننى بقى انه كان شعر تحس فعلا ان للانسان حى !
> 
> بس كانت لابسة تاج


* اة دى حقيقة يا ابو تربو انا شفتها بنفسى اكتر من مرة شعرها فعلا بيطول وطبيعى جدا والتاج دة معجزة عملتها مع واحد كان عندة الكانسر وندر ليها التاج دة *
*بركة شفاعتها تكون معانا جميعا *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> المسابقة الجديدة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*بس دووووووووووووول*
*خلاص احلها انا بقا:yahoo:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*خللللللللللللللللللللللللللصتها يلا اللي بعدها:yahoo:
مطرقة اللي هي شاكوش؟؟:t32:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 سبتمبر 2011)

حرام عليكى انا جايبها سهلة علشان تاسونى لولو ههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> حرام عليكى انا جايبها سهلة علشان تاسونى لولو ههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههه
طب حضرتك منزلها ليك 6 ساعااااااااااااااااات ومش حليتها انا مالي:a82:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> طب حضرتك منزلها ليك 6 ساعااااااااااااااااات ومش حليتها انا مالي:a82:*​


ههههههههه طيب 
استعدوا للمسابقة الجديدة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههه طيب
> استعدوا للمسابقة الجديدة


*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييه يلا يلا يلا*
*بس اقولك خليها بعد شوية اكون جيت تاني:smil12:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 سبتمبر 2011)

المطلوب :

1- كرة سلة


2- حذاء رياضه او جزمه او كوتش

3 - شنظة 

4 - عربية

5 - بزازة أطفال


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*العربية تنفع اتوبيس؟؟ ولا عربية عربية ههههههه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *العربية تنفع اتوبيس؟؟ ولا عربية عربية ههههههه*​


هههههههههه لا يا تاسونى عربية عربية
انا واخد بالى ان فيه اتوبيس 
هههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اووووووووووكي:smil12:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 سبتمبر 2011)

طب ممكن ماركة وموديل العربيه عشان يسهل علينا ندور


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 سبتمبر 2011)

لقييييييت العررربيه بس مش لاقيه كرة السله


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طب ممكن ماركة وموديل العربيه عشان يسهل علينا ندور


يا سلام أنا مش بعرف خالص فى الماركات بتاعت العربيات ههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> يا سلام أنا مش بعرف خالص فى الماركات بتاعت العربيات ههههههههه



هههههههه
خلاص لقيتها:t31:
تيجي روكا اوريها العربيه توريني كرة السله:yahoo:


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> خلاص لقيتها:t31:
> تيجي روكا اوريها العربيه توريني كرة السله:yahoo:


لا معلش بقى الغش مكرهة للرب ومحدش يغشش حد :t32:
يالا دورى تانى علشان تفوزى فى المسابقة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 سبتمبر 2011)

لقيتهم:a82:


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب معلش علشان الحول ههههههههههه فين الكرة؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههه
دي اكتر واحده علمت عليها جامد
ع الفوطه اللي ع البانيو


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بجد ههههههههههههههههههه ياه على الاحراج


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طب ممكن ماركة وموديل العربيه عشان يسهل علينا ندور


*ههههههههههههه*
*كابورليه:dance:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> خلاص لقيتها:t31:
> تيجي روكا اوريها العربيه توريني كرة السله:yahoo:


*يا بنتي انا بمجرد النظر جيبتهم:yahoo:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ان شاء الرب وعشنا نضيف المسابقة الجديدة بكرة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا بنتي انا بمجرد النظر جيبتهم:yahoo:*​



هههههههههه
لا انتي لاقيتي اوتوبيس:a63:


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> لا انتي لاقيتي اوتوبيس:a63:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> لا انتي لاقيتي اوتوبيس:a63:


*ده في الاول انما بعدين لقيتها ومش رضيت اكتب الحل:a63::a63::a63::a63:*
*واكتفيت اني اضحك واعمل اللوجو ده:smil12::a63:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ده في الاول انما بعدين لقيتها ومش رضيت اكتب الحل:a63::a63::a63::a63:*
> *واكتفيت اني اضحك واعمل اللوجو ده:smil12::a63:*​



هههههههههه  شطوورده دايماا
انتي لسه صاحيه:wub:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه  شطوورده دايماا
> انتي لسه صاحيه:wub:


*طول عمرررررررررررري:yahoo:*
*اه صاحية :smil12:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طول عمرررررررررررري:yahoo:*
> *اه صاحية :smil12:*​



منوووره طبعاااا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> منوووره طبعاااا


*اهو انتي يا قمرتي:wub:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

+ يالا يا شطار دوروا على 6 إختلافات موجودين فى الصورتين ....





​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ست اختلافات مررررررررررره وحددده
فين يااروكااااا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*لقيت 4 بس:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ست اختلافات مررررررررررره وحددده
> فين يااروكااااا


*نحححححححححححححححم بتندهي عليا:t39:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههه انتي طلعتي منين
وانا تلاته بسس


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههه معلش اتعبوا شوية بس البسوا نضارة نظر مش شمس هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههه انتي طلعتي منين
> وانا تلاته بسس


*اصل اي حد بينادي عليا بيلاقيني قدامه:new6:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نحححححححححححححححم بتندهي عليا:t39:*​



هههههههههه
انا  هزرت بس انتي تيجي صح:shutup22:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههههههه معلش اتعبوا شوية بس البسوا نضارة نظر مش شمس هههههههههههههه


*ماهي موجودة متشعلقة في مناخيري اهي:thnk0001:*
*بس متأكد انهم 6:act19:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ماهي موجودة متشعلقة في مناخيري اهي:thnk0001:*
> *بس متأكد انهم 6:act19:*​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> انا  هزرت بس انتي تيجي صح:shutup22:


*هههههههههههههه*
*شوفتي بقا روكا دايما موجودة:new6:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


:new6::new6:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ايوة بامانة 6 بس فى حاجات غلسة كدة ههههههههه المهم دققوا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ايوة بامانة 6 بس فى حاجات غلسة كدة ههههههههه المهم دققوا



وده عقااب ولا ايييييييه:thnk0001:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

هو ممكن يكون مقاس الجزمه مختلف؟؟
نعتبر ده اختلاف


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ايوة بامانة 6 بس فى حاجات غلسة كدة ههههههههه المهم دققوا


*هما 4 بس:t19:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هما 4 بس:t19:*​



انا كمان لقيت اربعه بسسسس:bomb:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو ممكن يكون مقاس الجزمه مختلف؟؟
> نعتبر ده اختلاف


*تفتكري يا بت :thnk0001:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا كمان لقيت اربعه بسسسس:bomb:


*تعالي نجمع اربعتهنا مع بعض:fun_lol:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تفتكري يا بت :thnk0001:*​



جااايز
نستنى الفتوى من ابو تربو
تيجي نعد حجر الديكور اللي ع الارض وع الحيطه:thnk0001:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> جااايز
> نستنى الفتوى من ابو تربو
> تيجي نعد حجر الديكور اللي ع الارض وع الحيطه:thnk0001:


*لا تعالي نلعب عليهم احسن:fun_lol:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لا تعالي نلعب عليهم احسن:fun_lol:*​



ههههههههههههههه
اه احسن بدل ما نتعمي يا ختي 
نزلي الصوره  بالفروق وانا انزل نشوف زي بعض ولا لاء


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

...........................


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> اه احسن بدل ما نتعمي يا ختي
> نزلي الصوره  بالفروق وانا انزل نشوف زي بعض ولا لاء


*اصل بيني وبينك يا اوختي جيبتهم بمجرد النظر مش علمت:fun_lol:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

طب بصي ع الصوره بتاعتي وقولي هما ولا لاء


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ...........................


*نفس الاربعة اللي طلعتهم:fun_lol:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نفس الاربعة اللي طلعتهم:fun_lol:*​



خلاص احنا نعمل مظاهر ع ابو تربو
مفيش غيرهم


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

بس بس بس ادى الاجابة اهى 








حاسس انى هضرب هههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
الحقي يا روووووووووكا
انا مش لاعبه تاااااااااااااااني
هو انت عندك كام سنه
عشان نشوف ينفع نضرب ولا لاء هههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

البتاعه اللي عند الشجره الصغيره كنت شاكه فيها


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> الحقي يا روووووووووكا
> انا مش لاعبه تاااااااااااااااني
> هو انت عندك كام سنه
> عشان نشوف ينفع نضرب ولا لاء هههههه


ههههههههههه انتى تدينى كام؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> بس بس بس ادى الاجابة اهى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*دول 3 بس احنا نكسب:bomb:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> الحقي يا روووووووووكا
> انا مش لاعبه تاااااااااااااااني
> هو انت عندك كام سنه
> عشان نشوف ينفع نضرب ولا لاء هههههه


*ايييييييييييييييييون مين بينده:bomb:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههههه انتى تدينى كام؟


*اديك سندوتشين فول:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> البتاعه اللي عند الشجره الصغيره كنت شاكه فيها


*ايون البتاعة دي شكيت فيها بس قولت جزء من صورة متاكلة:fun_lol:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههههه انتى تدينى كام؟



16
عشاان نضرب جااامد:act19:
وبعد كده السندويتش من روكا
احنا برضو حنينين


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اديك سندوتشين فول:fun_lol:*​


ههههههههه حلوين علشان صيام النهاردة للى بيصوم


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> 16
> عشاان نضرب جااامد:act19:
> وبعد كده السندويتش من روكا
> احنا برضو حنينين


ههههههههههههههههههههههه 16 :new6::new6::new6::new6:

ما علينا نضيف مسابقة تانى ولا نخليها مساءا


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *دول 3 بس احنا نكسب:bomb:*​


يا سلام ما هم 6 اهو ركزى يا تاسونى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

خليها مساء 
انا هقوم دلوقتي
شوف روكا ؟؟؟
وميرسي ليك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههه حلوين علشان صيام النهاردة للى بيصوم


*هههههههههههه*
*ايون لو خلص الفووووووووووول انا مش مسئووووووووووول:new6:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه 16 :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> ما علينا نضيف مسابقة تانى ولا نخليها مساءا


*لا ضييييييييييييف يا مان:mus13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> 16
> عشاان نضرب جااامد:act19:
> وبعد كده السندويتش من روكا
> احنا برضو حنينين


*نو يا بت 16 اييه*
*ماشي يا حونينة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ادى المسابقة وحضرتك يا تاسونى لولو هضيفلك مسابقة تانى بالليل اوكى







المطلوووووووب:

+ دباسة ورق
+ منشار خشب

+ حذاء

+ مُكبرة

+ عروسة لعبة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

معلش
يعني ايه دباسة ورق


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

عرفتها ولاقيتهم كلهمممم
لما بتغيب روكا نظري بيقوى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عرفتها ولاقيتهم كلهمممم
> لما بتغيب روكا نظري بيقوى


*برااااااااااااااافو يا لولو*
*بتاعتي بليل بقا:bomb:*
*ابو تربو عاااااااااااارف لو نزلتها وانا مش موجودة*
*مش هيبقا سلبي بسسسسسسس لالالالالالالالالالالا هيبقا الشريطة الحلوة دي:smil15:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *برااااااااااااااافو يا لولو*
> *بتاعتي بليل بقا:bomb:*
> *ابو تربو عاااااااااااارف لو نزلتها وانا مش موجودة*
> *مش هيبقا سلبي بسسسسسسس لالالالالالالالالالالا هيبقا الشريطة الحلوة دي:smil15:*​



ههههههههههه
اوعى تتهوري يا روكا
هينزلها وقت ما تحبي:shutup22:


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

المسابقة الجديدة المطلوووووووووب فرشاة للألوان من الصورة


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ودى عايزين 14 اختلاف بين الصورتين

يالا كفاية كدة


----------



## أنجيلا (16 سبتمبر 2011)

الصورة سهلة 
اهو





:bud::bud::bud:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> اوعى تتهوري يا روكا
> هينزلها وقت ما تحبي:shutup22:


*ههههههههههههه*
*اكيد طبعا وقت ماحب:new6:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> المسابقة الجديدة المطلوووووووووب فرشاة للألوان من الصورة


*في القطر من فوق:thnk0001:*​


----------



## أنجيلا (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*فوضى حقيقية:shutup22:*
*بتفكرني بأوضتي:new6:*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *في القطر من فوق:thnk0001:*​


لالالا حدديها بردو


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

الصوره نازله مع الحل يا ابو تربو
مهو متحدده باللون الاحمرررررررر
ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*ملياش دحوة انا عايزة واحدة جدددددددددددددددددددددديدة*
*هما بيحلوها قبل مني*
*واااااااااااااااااااااء*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> الصورة سهلة
> اهو
> 
> 
> ...


جدعة يا تاسونى بس رقميهم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*اخدتها مني الوحسة دي *
*دي بتاعتي انا يبقا احلها انا *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الصوره نازله مع الحل يا ابو تربو
> مهو متحدده باللون الاحمرررررررر
> ايه ؟؟؟


ههههههههه لالالا دى سكينة
انا عايز فرشاة للالوان


----------



## أنجيلا (16 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اخدتها مني الوحسة دي *​
> *دي بتاعتي انا يبقا احلها انا *​


:smil15: :smil15: :smil15:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

المطلوب 5 اختلافات


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههه لالالا دى سكينة
> انا عايز فرشاة للالوان



فكرتها فرشاة
طب شوف حضرتك اللي علمت عليها دي هيا ولا لاء


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

لالالا دى عصاية صعايدة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

لقيييييييييتهم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> لالالا دى عصاية صعايدة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههه
وكمان عصايه صعايده
هي مكتوبه عليها
هي فرشاة الالوان اللي بيرسمو بيها ولا اللي بيصبغو بيها ع الحيطه:thnk0001:


----------



## أنجيلا (16 سبتمبر 2011)

:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## أنجيلا (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لقيييييييييتهم


*سبقتيني بدقيقة يا بنتي:bomb:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
ارجعي في صوره 
لازم فرشاة الوااان
دوري معايه


----------



## أنجيلا (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ارجعي في صوره
> لازم فرشاة الوااان
> دوري معايه


*عينيا جابو دم من وراها:shutup22:*
*دوري وحدك انا هقوم دلوقتي:boxing:*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> وكمان عصايه صعايده
> هي مكتوبه عليها
> هي فرشاة الالوان اللي بيرسمو بيها ولا اللي بيصبغو بيها ع الحيطه:thnk0001:


لا الوان بس طويلة شوية


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

برافو تاسونى لولو وتاسونى انجيلا 

+ جدعان يا تاسونات


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> :smil15: :smil15: :smil15:​


:boxing::boxing::boxing:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*اهي:smil15:*
*علي القطر من تحت عند اللوحة الاحمر*
*مش راضية تترفع:t19:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

صححححححححححح يا تاسونى روكا شاطرة دايما


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> صححححححححححح يا تاسونى روكا شاطرة دايما


*:yahoo::yahoo:*
*شطورة روكا بتحل الحاجات الصعبة وانتو لالالالالالالالالالا ترلململم*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *:yahoo::yahoo:*
> *شطورة روكا بتحل الحاجات الصعبة وانتو لالالالالالالالالالا ترلململم*​



هههههههههههه
لا لا انا قومت مش كنت بدور ف الصوره
بس دايما شطووره انتي:t39:


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

عايزين 6 إختلافات


----------



## أنجيلا (17 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جدعععععععععععة يا تاسونى أنجيلا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> لا لا انا قومت مش كنت بدور ف الصوره
> بس دايما شطووره انتي:t39:


*ميرسي يا لولو ربنا يخليكي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

عايزين 5 اختلافات




​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*دول 4 بسسسسسسسسسسسس*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

لا دورى تانى يا تاسونى ههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 سبتمبر 2011)

الاجابة هههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 سبتمبر 2011)

عايزين 4 إختلافات


----------



## أنجيلا (18 سبتمبر 2011)

لقيتهم


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 سبتمبر 2011)

شاطرة يا تاسونى اضيفلك مسابقة تانى ؟


----------



## أنجيلا (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*بالتاكييييييييييييد*
*بموت في التسالي ده... *


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 سبتمبر 2011)

5 اختلافات


----------



## أنجيلا (18 سبتمبر 2011)

^_^


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 سبتمبر 2011)

برافووووووو


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 سبتمبر 2011)

المطلووووووووووووب :

سلحفاة

علامة استفهام

جوز هند


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> الاجابة هههههههه


*معلش هو حب استطلاع ههههه*
*ما كدا 4 اختلافات بس مش 5*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> *معلش هو حب استطلاع ههههه*
> *ما كدا 4 اختلافات بس مش 5*​


ما ايوة انا كنت بخليها تتحير شوية هههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2011)

اجابتك صح يا بنت الملك
بس دققى تانى فى مكان السلحفاة وللتسهيل هى فى نفس الجهة بردو


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ما ايوة انا كنت بخليها تتحير شوية هههههههههههه


_*ههههههههه*_
_*انت خلتنى انا اللى اتحيرت جدااااااا *_
_*ومردتش احلها وقتها افتكرت انا اللى مش عارفاها ههههههههههه*_​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> اجابتك صح يا بنت الملك
> بس دققى تانى فى مكان السلحفاة وللتسهيل هى فى نفس الجهة بردو


*انا كنت شاكة برضو انها مش سحلفة وعاملة نفسها سحلفة هههههههههههه*
*لقيتها اخيرااااااااا اللقيمة دى *
*هههههههههه*​​​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> _*ههههههههه*_
> _*انت خلتنى انا اللى اتحيرت جدااااااا *_
> _*ومردتش احلها وقتها افتكرت انا اللى مش عارفاها ههههههههههه*_​


:t33::t33::t33::t33:


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> *انا كنت شاكة برضو انها مش سحلفة وعاملة نفسها سحلفة هههههههههههه*
> *لقيتها اخيرااااااااا اللقيمة دى *
> *هههههههههه*​


ياه على الاحراج مش فاهم يعنى ايه لقيمة بصراحة ههههههههههه


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> :t33::t33::t33::t33:


*:t32::t32:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ياه على الاحراج مش فاهم يعنى ايه لقيمة بصراحة ههههههههههه


*الاول انت مش مصرى ؟*
*ثانيا لقيمة دى مشتقة من خبيثة سوسة  اروبة حاجة كدا ههههههههههههه*
*طبعا انت ولا هتعرف ولا واحدة منهم *
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> *الاول انت مش مصرى ؟*
> *ثانيا لقيمة دى مشتقة من خبيثة سوسة  اروبة حاجة كدا ههههههههههههه*
> *طبعا انت ولا هتعرف ولا واحدة منهم *
> *ههههههههههههه*​


طيب بامانة وبكل صدق انا اول مرة اسمع الكلمة دى 
بينى وبينك فكرت لقيمة دى جاية من لقمة بتاعت العيش هههههههههههههه
بس قولت ايه علاقتها بالاجابة :a82::a82:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> طيب بامانة وبكل صدق انا اول مرة اسمع الكلمة دى
> بينى وبينك فكرت لقيمة دى جاية من لقمة بتاعت العيش هههههههههههههه
> بس قولت ايه علاقتها بالاجابة :a82::a82:


*هههههههههههههه*
*:thnk0001: هو يعنى اية لقمة بقى ؟*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *:thnk0001: هو يعنى اية لقمة بقى ؟*​


لا معلش بقى معروفة الكلمة دى زى ما بنسمع فى التلفزيون بيقولوا
كل واحد بيدور على لقمة عيشه 
هههههههههههه


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> لا معلش بقى معروفة الكلمة دى زى ما بنسمع فى التلفزيون بيقولوا
> كل واحد بيدور على لقمة عيشه
> هههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههه*
*ما انا عارفة بس كنت بحيرك شوية*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *ما انا عارفة بس كنت بحيرك شوية*​


اااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 
اوكى 

+ استعدى للمسابقة الجديدة بقى


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2011)

المطلوووووووووب

السكين

مظلة

مكعبات

شاكوش


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> المطلوووووووووب
> 
> السكين
> 
> ...


*حلتها*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2011)

صح بس مش دة مكان الشاكوش


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2011)

وعايز من نفس الصورة 
زجاجة
و
كتاب
و
كأس


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 سبتمبر 2011)

على ما اعتقد ... صح....؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 سبتمبر 2011)

برااااااااااااافو تاسونى


----------



## +bent el malek+ (21 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> برااااااااااااافو تاسونى


* ميرسى ابو تربو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*فيييييييييييييييييييييييين المسابقة بتاعتي:bomb:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *فيييييييييييييييييييييييين المسابقة بتاعتي:bomb:*​


حاضر هجيبهالك دلوقتى 
استعدى :new6:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> حاضر هجيبهالك دلوقتى
> استعدى :new6:


*بسرعة قبل ما قنبلة تتنفجر:smil15:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2011)

المطلوووووووووووووب:

شوكة 

مفتاح

ساطور

مكواة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*يلا اللي بعدها:mus13:*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ودى كمان اتسلى فيها علشان نكتفى النهاردة لانى بدور وعينيا بتقفل خااااالص علشان عايزوين نروح القداس هههههههه







المطلووووووووووب:

شمسية

آلة كاتبة

عين

مشط

مفتاحين

2 فرشات


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*عين ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*ضلمة اوووووووووووووووي عايزة نووووووووور*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2011)

عين انسان 
وعايز كمان مقشة او مكنسة ههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> عين انسان
> وعايز كمان مقشة او مكنسة ههههههه


*عين انسان ازاي في عروسة مثلا:2: ولا ماسك ابيض كده:shutup22:*
*مكنسة لقيتها:smil15:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ضلمة اوووووووووووووووي عايزة نووووووووور*​


هههههههههههههههههه

+ هضيفلك واحدة تانى واشوفهم كلهم بكرة


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عين انسان ازاي في عروسة مثلا:2: ولا ماسك ابيض كده:shutup22:*
> *مكنسة لقيتها:smil15:*​


يا سلام وانا لا يمكن اغشش حد ابدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ :new6:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*لقيت 3 مافتيح والمشط والة كاتبة الشمسية والمقشة وفرشاة واحدة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> + هضيفلك واحدة تانى واشوفهم كلهم بكرة


*مااااااااااااشي مش هتلحق هحلها ناو:mus13:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2011)

المهم خدى دى تانى






المطلووووووووووب:

قلم روج

مفتاح

جيتار

سماعة تليفون

فرشاة

مكنسة بردو ههههههه

زرادية هههههههههههههههه احنا بنقولها كدة

سمكة

سندوتش همبرجر باين هههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> يا سلام وانا لا يمكن اغشش حد ابدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ :new6:


*وانا مش عايزة حد يغششني انا عايزة ايه المطلوب عين انسان ازاي يعني:smil15:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2011)

مش هراجع علشان انتى ضحكتينى ومش عارف اركز بكرة بقى اراجع والمقشة معلش غير الفرشة


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانا مش عايزة حد يغششني انا عايزة ايه المطلوب عين انسان ازاي يعني:smil15:*​


زى عينينا هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*خلصت اخر واحدة ابقا شوفها:mus13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> زى عينينا هههههههههههه


*ودي اجيبها منين في ضلمة دي:bomb:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> مش هراجع علشان انتى ضحكتينى ومش عارف اركز بكرة بقى اراجع والمقشة معلش غير الفرشة


*مانا عارفة:smil15:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مانا عارفة:smil15:*​


ههههههههه بتضحكى عليا ماشى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههه بتضحكى عليا ماشى


*هههههههههه اه بضحك عليك:new6::smil15:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههه اه بضحك عليك:new6::smil15:*​


اممممممم ربنا يسامحك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> اممممممم ربنا يسامحك


*يارب يا استاذي *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 سبتمبر 2011)

#*380* *حرام عليكى كبرى الصورة شوية انا من كتر عينيا موجعتنى دماغى حاسس ان جالها صداع هههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> #*380* *حرام عليكى كبرى الصورة شوية انا من كتر عينيا موجعتنى دماغى حاسس ان جالها صداع هههههه*


*معرفش اكبرها منين:new2:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *معرفش اكبرها منين:new2:*​


طيب خلاص مش مشكلة

بس عايز اعرف ايه الحاجة اللى عند عربية الطفل اللى من تحت 
انا عارف اللى فوق تقصدى الزرادية هههههه صح
اللى من تحت بقى ايه ؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*سماعة الفون*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 سبتمبر 2011)

لا مكانها غلط اخيرا هشمت فيكى يا تاسونى ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> لا مكانها غلط اخيرا هشمت فيكى يا تاسونى ههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههه ماااااااااااااااااااااشي:ranting:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههه لالالا اهدى غضب الانسان لا يصنع بر الله


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههه لالالا اهدى غضب الانسان لا يصنع بر الله


*هههههههه*
*مش لاقياها:a82:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## ABOTARBO (25 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *مش لاقياها:a82:*​


هههههههه طيب خلاص هقولك 
موجودة سماعة الفون على التربيزة اللى قدام الكرسى جنب الحصان الخشبة اللعبة ولونها أحمر أو نبيتى
أوكى


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 سبتمبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


>


جدعة بس فين الفراشتين؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههه طيب خلاص هقولك
> موجودة سماعة الفون على التربيزة اللى قدام الكرسى جنب الحصان الخشبة اللعبة ولونها أحمر أو نبيتى
> أوكى


*هههههههههههه *
*خلاص يبقا انا حليتها:spor22:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه *
> *خلاص يبقا انا حليتها:spor22:*​


هههههه يا سلام


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههه يا سلام


*وحياة عبد السلام:t33:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (26 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## ABOTARBO (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شاطرة يا تاسونى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*فين مسابقتي:gun:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *فين مسابقتي:gun:*​


حاضر وبلاش الاشكال المرعبة دى هههههه :act23:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> حاضر وبلاش الاشكال المرعبة دى هههههه :act23:


*براحتي:ura1:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*كم عدد الموز اللى موجود فى الصورة ؟







++++++++++++++
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*:t23:*10​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههه غلط


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

**12​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ولما تحلى خدى تدى كمان حليها عايزين 5 اختلافات اوكى


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> **12​


غلط :ura1:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> غلط :ura1:


:act23::act23::act23::act23:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*:gun:*16​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههه الرب يقاتل عنكم وانتم تصمتون


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *:gun:*16​


:thnk0001: هو انتى لتذودى قوى لتنقصى قوى 
خليها وسط يا تاسونى :59:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههههه الرب يقاتل عنكم وانتم تصمتون


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ده انا حتي ملاك:smile01*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> :thnk0001: هو انتى لتذودى قوى لتنقصى قوى
> خليها وسط يا تاسونى :59:


*اصل في حاجات صفرا فوق:mus25:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

يعنى اقول الاجابة ويبقى غلبتك ههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> يعنى اقول الاجابة ويبقى غلبتك ههههه


*تيب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

13 :yahoo:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> 13 :yahoo:


*طب مانا قولت 12 كنت قولت زودي واحدة:budo:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

اغششك يعنى حاشا ...
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> اغششك يعنى حاشا ...
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*حاشا وماشا *
*خلاص كنت تقولي زودي واحدة او اتنين وانا افهم:thnk0001:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*لقيت 4 اختلافات بس*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*لاقيت هنا 4 اختلافات مش شايفه الخامس *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *لاقيت هنا 4 اختلافات مش شايفه الخامس *


*نفس اللي طلعتهم:ura1:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ايوة ايوة ايوة اقصد 4 ههههههههههههههههه

+ هو لما نقلت كان مكتوب 5 مش 4 ههههههه طيب انا اعمل ايه طيب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ايوة ايوة ايوة اقصد 4 ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> + هو لما نقلت كان مكتوب 5 مش 4 ههههههه طيب انا اعمل ايه طيب


*كووووووووووووووووووووووووكي تقييم سلبي علطووووووووووول*
*انا جاية اهدي النفوس:smile01*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كووووووووووووووووووووووووكي تقييم سلبي علطووووووووووول*
> *انا جاية اهدي النفوس:smile01*​


ههههههههه اوكى 
صمت ولم افتح فاى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى يا ابو تربو تحيرنا على الاختلاف الخامس وتقول اعمل ايه
عيننا دى ببلاش نظرى الى هيروح اكتر ماهو رايح مين يرجعهولى هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى يا ابو تربو تحيرنا على الاختلاف الخامس وتقول اعمل ايه
عيننا دى ببلاش نظرى الى هيروح اكتر ماهو رايح مين يرجعهولى هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> يعنى يا ابو تربو تحيرنا على الاختلاف الخامس وتقول اعمل ايه
> عيننا دى ببلاش نظرى الى هيروح اكتر ماهو رايح مين يرجعهولى هههههههههههههه*​


هههههههههههه معلش ما انا بردو قعدت ادور على الاختلاف الخامس 
قولت يمكن انا اللى مش شايف هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههه اوكى
> صمت ولم افتح فاى


*ههههههههههههه*
*نو انا مقدرش استاذي *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

المطلووووووووووب:

+ أناناس

+ مفك

+ مقشة

+ وكم عدد الساعات اللى موجودة فى الصورة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> المطلووووووووووب:
> 
> + أناناس
> 
> ...


*انا اتعميييييييييييييييييييت*
*الصورة ضللللللللللللللللللللمة:budo:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا اتعميييييييييييييييييييت*
> *الصورة ضللللللللللللللللللللمة:budo:*​


نورى طيب النور :ura1:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*لقيتهم بس ها*
*وعد انت الساعات:thnk0001:*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> نورى طيب النور :ura1:


*منووووووووووووووووووراه:110105~127:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*





انا علمت على الساسعات كمان *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

فين الاناناس وعدى انتى الساعات


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*






انا علمت على الساعات كمان *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *منووووووووووووووووووراه:110105~127:*​


هههههههههههههههههه ضحكتينى بامانة بالاشكال دى


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




برافووووووووو 
وحلاص بلاش نعد المهم عرفتوا ان فيه كذا ساعة ههههههههههههه

+ طيب بردو من نفس الصورة عايزين تطلعوا قطـــــــة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

شايف الماشه الى انا محدداها فى لوحه جنبها فوق مرسوم عليها قطه :d


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

صححححححححح جدعة


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

عايزين 5 اختلافات


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه ضحكتينى بامانة بالاشكال دى


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*طب كويس اهو بعرف اضحكك *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*كووووووووووووووووووووووووووكي*
*



**



**



**



*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كووووووووووووووووووووووووووكي*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ليه بس كده انا مصدقت افوق واجى العب معاكوا :smile01*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ليه بس كده انا مصدقت افوق واجى العب معاكوا :smile01*​


*ههههههههههههه*
*انا اللي نديته وقولتله فين مسابقتي*
*وبعدين انا اللي زهقانة مش انتي*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *انا اللي نديته وقولتله فين مسابقتي*
> *وبعدين انا اللي زهقانة مش انتي*​



*ههههههههههههههه
انا كمان هنادى عليه
فينك يا ابو تربو تعالى نزلنا 5 مسابقات ولا حاجه :t23:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> انا كمان هنادى عليه
> فينك يا ابو تربو تعالى نزلنا 5 مسابقات ولا حاجه :t23:*​


*وين هنادي يا امااااااااااااااااااي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وين هنادي يا امااااااااااااااااااي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:act23:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> :act23:


*الله انا جيت جنبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الله انا جيت جنبك*​


معلش انا اللى مفترى هههه:gun:


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

المطلوووووب :

+ أسد

+ 3 سمكات

+ مشط

+ حدوة حصان

+ عين فرعونية


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> معلش انا اللى مفترى هههه:gun:


:ab7::ab7::ab7::ab7::ab7:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> المطلوووووب :
> 
> + أسد
> 
> ...


*عين مش لاقياها*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*:ura1::ura1:انا لقيت العين الفرعونية :ura1::ura1:*
*بعون الله احنا مفيش حاجة تغلبنا ابدااااا ههههههههههههههههه*
*



*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عين مش لاقياها*​


*انا لقتها ...  يا روكا:yahoo::yahoo:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> *انا لقتها ...  يا روكا:yahoo::yahoo:*​


*مبروك ياختي:close_tem*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههههه برافو انتوا الاتنين


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 سبتمبر 2011)

المطلوووووب

+ أسد

+حزام

+ دباسة ورق

+ مصباح

+مفتاح

+ آيس كريم

+ آثار قدم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههههه برافو انتوا الاتنين


*هييييييييييييييييييييه:99:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مبروك ياختي:close_tem*​


*الله يبارك فيكى بس مش عارفة لية حاسة انك مبسوطة بيا انى لقيتها صح يا روكتى :mus13::mus13:*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*حلييييييييييييييييييتها:99:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> *الله يبارك فيكى بس مش عارفة لية حاسة انك مبسوطة بيا انى لقيتها صح يا روكتى :mus13::mus13:*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*​


*اييييييييييييييييييييون طوبعا *
*المهم اي حد من حدانا اللي يعملها لا تقولي اليكس ولا كايرو الصعايدة التوووووب دايما:99:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شاطرة برافوووووووووووووو


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اييييييييييييييييييييون طوبعا *
> *المهم اي حد من حدانا اللي يعملها لا تقولي اليكس ولا كايرو الصعايدة التوووووب دايما:99:*​


هههههههههههههههه مشكلة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> شاطرة برافوووووووووووووو


*طب مانا عارفة اني شاطرة:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههههههههههه مشكلة


*مييييييييييييييييييين بسرعة قووووووووووول:t26::t9:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب مانا عارفة اني شاطرة:gy0000:*​


ههههههه مش قوى يعنى   :t9:


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مييييييييييييييييييين بسرعة قووووووووووول:t26::t9:*​


طبعا انتى ... لكن تاسونى التانية غلبانة شوية هههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههه مش قوى يعنى   :t9:


*لا اووووووووووووووووووووووي:t32:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> طبعا انتى ... لكن تاسونى التانية غلبانة شوية هههههههههه


*انا مع اني هادية:closedeye*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2011)

المطلوووووووووب

فرشاة

وفرشاة حلاقة

+وفرشاة بلاط
+ مشبك غسيل

+ 2 قبعة راس


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> المطلوووووووووب
> 
> فرشاة
> 
> ...


:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2011)

صححححححح


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> صححححححح


*:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:*
*اللي بعدها بسرعة:t39:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*مسابقة اتأخرت:act19:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2011)

كنت بدور على مسابقة صعبة شوى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*لقيت النجووووووووووووووووووووم بس فاضلي عصفووووووور*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*عاوزه الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعب :t23:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أكتوبر 2011)

+ المطلوووووووووووب

شوكة
فرشة اسنان

جزء من لعبة البازل

آلة كاتبة
عين


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*



ملقتش فرشة الاسنان
ومش متاكده من قطعة الباظل انا علمت على النجمه بس مش عارفه صح ولا نو*​


----------

